# 20 Amp NEMA Locking Cord



## anberg (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm redoing my HT and I picked up a few used Krell Monos (fpb350mcx, fpb250mc) and the power cord is terminated with 20 amp NEMA (see, for example, http://www.frentzandsons.com/Hardware References/plugandreceptacleconfiguratio.htm#20 Amp).

Is there any audiophile wall receptacle for this? (I will be having dedicated lines run)

Is there any power conditioner that accepts these ?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Which plug is it in your link?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm not sure weather they make an audio recepticle for a locking plug or not i have never seen one advertised. In my eyes as long as you have good quality ends on each there is no need to spend the extra:spend: on the expensive connectors but if you get curious or really must do it then check out PS audio or Music direct. Good luck on your search and please post your findings.:T


----------



## anberg (Jan 5, 2011)

20amp 125v


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Check out PS Audio, I believe they have what you are looking for.


----------

